# WTS: scope, grips, bore snakes, holster, pic rail stands



## rugerron (Jan 5, 2019)

All of this is new and never used. Values listed here are Amazon Prime prices. Bushnell TRS-25-$75.00, Hoppes bore snake .223-$21.50, Hoppes bore snake .308-.30-$17.95, Hogue 17000 grip sleeve-$10.00, Bull Dog Ruger LC9 or LC9S holster with belt mount and paddle mount-$25.00, 2 pic rail stands-low and high mount-$13.00 low and $12.00 for the taller one. Ruger P series grips-Unknown value. Total value close to $175.00. Selling for $100.00. Buyer takes all and pays $20 shipping.


----------

